# Grazing and Haying Restrictions



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Handy little chart agronomist sent me the other day


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice chart right there...


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Only disagree with the PastureGard HL I looked at label that comes on the jug nowhere does it say anything about a one year restriction on lactating dairy. My hay goes to horses so not really worried just know it’s not on my label. If I’m wrong I’m missing something.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Really wonder how accurate that chart is. I think that the restriction is 18 months on hay with Grazon P + D?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

reede said:


> Really wonder how accurate that chart is. I think that the restriction is 18 months on hay with Grazon P + D?


Yup Grazon p&d has some crazy long restrictions.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds like the two of you are confusing the haying restrictions with the manure restrictions for the grazon.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> Sounds like the two of you are confusing the haying restrictions with the manure restrictions for the grazon.


Apparently reading comprehension is hard.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

All I said is it has some crazy restrictions sorry if my lack of college degree offends you.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> All I said is it has some crazy restrictions sorry if my lack of college degree offends you.


I didn't mean anything by it, was just trying to be funny. I would never make fun of anyone with no college degree, most of the times they are the smart ones!


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Fair


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

well, alrighty then, back to the original thought-the 18 months wait times are ridiculous. Hay farmers should be able to use Grazon Next and sell their hay as long as the customer was notified of the use and the potential for collateral damage (meaning the warning) in writing. Grazon Next is the only thing that absolutely smokes horse nettle. It is also the best winter annual control herbicide for cool season grasses.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Hayman1 said:


> well, alrighty then, back to the original thought-the 18 months wait times are ridiculous. Hay farmers should be able to use Grazon Next and sell their hay as long as the customer was notified of the use and the potential for collateral damage (meaning the warning) in writing. Grazon Next is the only thing that absolutely smokes horse nettle. It is also the best winter annual control herbicide for cool season grasses.


So continuing on that reasoning would lead us to the cattle producer vaccinating a steer and sending it dorectly to slaughter and telling the packing plant steer was given ______ , they'll need to wait a while? That's irresponsible and extremely unsafe.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Well not exactly Stack, one is a potential human health issue, the other is how you deal with manure produced. Don’t know how you equate those two


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Hayman1 said:


> Well not exactly Stack, one is a potential human health issue, the other is how you deal with manure produced. Don't know how you equate those two


That manure goes out on to a field that going into sugar beets. Manure spread in March from hay that was sprayed with Grazon in let's say July of previous year. Sugar beets come off field late July and go directly into food supply.

Passing the buck on pesticides is a terrible idea and could back and bite you in the ass with a vengeance.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Grazon May kill the beets but doesn’t make it unsafe for humans. I’m so done with this conversation.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> well, alrighty then, back to the original thought-the 18 months wait times are ridiculous. Hay farmers should be able to use Grazon Next and sell their hay as long as the customer was notified of the use and the potential for collateral damage (meaning the warning) in writing. Grazon Next is the only thing that absolutely smokes horse nettle. It is also the best winter annual control herbicide for cool season grasses.


As I read the supplemental label to Grazonnext, in TN (and several other states) you are allowed to move hay off the property, ie sell it, but you have to inform the buyer. So - if you have a farm that lies on the Bristol VA and Bristol TN border, one side of the field can be sold right away, the other - wait 18 months. It makes no sense. I'd like to see the 18 month restriction go away. Where I'm at, it puts me at a disadvantage as I've got competitors that use it regardless of the label.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Who would buy the hay if it had that restriction on it... in this area no one would buy that hay because they would not want to take the responsibility of keeping track of the date and the time and the residual or the manure or where the menorah gets spread. Only person that would buy to someone that didn't give a rip about the residual...... I've shared before we had the problem and it was a major problem up here with grazon P&d... the problem is solved most people won't buy grass hay off the open market. Hey by mixed a make sure it has a little Alfalfa in as long as it's got some Alfalfa and they know it doesn't have that problem


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

endrow said:


> Who would buy the hay if it had that restriction on it... in this area no one would buy that hay because they would not want to take the responsibility of keeping track of the date and the time and the residual or the manure or where the menorah gets spread. Only person that would buy to someone that didn't give a rip about the residual...... I've shared before we had the problem and it was a major problem up here with grazon P&d... the problem is solved most people won't buy grass hay off the open market. Hey by mixed a make sure it has a little Alfalfa in as long as it's got some Alfalfa and they know it doesn't have that problem


For our horse customers, most would buy the hay treated with Grazonnext. Reason is - their paddocks fill with broad leaf weeds, butter cup, horse nettle, etc. Between naturally pooping and spreading barn manure back into their paddocks, they get fertilizer and weed suppression. It's a win - win for us and the horse customers; it's a selling point. We are just stifled in VA from moving the hay off the farm 18 months after application.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

The totally ridiculous thing is that many horse people are using it on their paddocks so there is residual already in the manure from the facility and usually they are clueless about the issue.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Hayman1 said:


> Grazon May kill the beets but doesn't make it unsafe for humans. I'm so done with this conversation.


The problem is if there is a lengthy residual, there may be trace amounts leftover. Never said it was unsafe for humans, but someone Anti-Ag only needs a platform upon which they can build another case to stop production ag. Most of the population don't give a shit regardless, but it only takes a couple fringe lunatics to start a riot. Look at the storm Area 51, and that was started as a joke, has a couple milllion followers.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

stack em up said:


> The problem is if there is a lengthy residual, there may be trace amounts leftover. Never said it was unsafe for humans, but someone Anti-Ag only needs a platform upon which they can build another case to stop production ag. Most of the population don't give a shit regardless, but it only takes a couple fringe lunatics to start a riot. Look at the storm Area 51, and that was started as a joke, has a couple milllion followers.


This comes up time and again its bad news . The grass will get ruined in time and then you cant grow anything there because that's how it works seed will not germinate .


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> This comes up time and again its bad news . The grass will get ruined in time and then you cant grow anything there because that's how it works seed will not germinate .


Was at a guys place delivering last yr and he said to township got spray happy spraying ditches on a windy day with Tordon or grazon etc and drifted into the field 10-20' in spots the yr before.So every field that had soybeans planted in it on south side of the road had dead beans along the ditch but a good crop of waterhemp.

Just saying some get over zealous using it and there are ramifications to useing it especially if miss used.

Have had guys call for grass hay and asked if been sprayed with it,don't want it if it was.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> Was at a guys place delivering last yr and he said to township got spray happy spraying ditches on a windy day with Tordon or grazon etc and drifted into the field 10-20' in spots the yr before.So every field that had soybeans planted in it on south side of the road had dead beans along the ditch but a good crop of waterhemp.
> 
> Just saying some get over zealous using it and there are ramifications to useing it especially if miss used.
> 
> Have had guys call for grass hay and asked if been sprayed with it,don't want it if it was.


Up here, the county hires HS kids to spray the ditch banks from their pickups. Easily bored when you're 17 driving the county gravel roads so spraying can be ....... sketchy.


----------

